# الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الحرب العالمية الثانية نزاع دولي مدمر بدأ في 7 يوليو 1937 في آسيا و1 سبتمبر 1939 في أوروبا وانتهى في عام 1945 باستسلام اليابان.

تعد الحرب العالمية الثانية من الحروب الشمولية وأكثرها كلفة في تاريخ البشريةً لاتساع بقعة الحرب وتعدد مسارح المعارك والجبهات فكانت أطراف النزاع دولا عديدة والخسائر في الأرواح بالغة و قد أزهقت الحرب العالمية الثانية زهاء 60 مليون نفس بشرية بين عسكري ومدني.

تكبد المدنيون خسائر في الأرواح إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية أكثر من أي حرب عبر التاريخ، ويعزى السبب للقصف الجوي الكثيف على المدن والقرى الذي ابتدعه الجيش النازي مما استدعى الحلفاء الرد بالمثل، فسقط من المدنيين من سقط من كلا الطرفين، أضف إلى ذلك المذابح التي ارتكبها الجيش الياباني بحق الشعبين الصيني والكوري إلى قائمة الضحايا المدنيين ليرتفع عدد الضحايا الأبرياء والجنود إلى 51 مليون قتيل أي ما يعادل 2% من تعداد سكان العالم في تلك الفترة!

تمهيد

الامتعاض من معاملة القوى المنتصرة لألمانيا وسوء وتردي الأوضاع الإقتصادية بسبب التكاليف الباهظة والديون التي تكبدتها ألمانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى وإبرام معاهدة فيرساي والكساد الإقتصادي العالمي أهل أدولف هتلر وحزبه اليميني المتطرف إلى الأخذ بزمام الأمور واعتلاء كرسي الحكم في ألمانيا
ثم قام هتلر بتحدي المعاهدات المبرمة بين ألمانيا والحلفاء بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى بالعمل على تطوير الجيش الألماني وحشد القوات والعتاد على الحدود الفرنسية الألمانية والإتحاد مع النمسا وضم أجزاء من تشيكوسلوفاكيا بمباركة أنجلو - فرنسية.

في العام 1922، وصل "بينيتو موسوليني" وحزبه الفاشي إلى دفّة الحكم في إيطاليا. ويتّفق كل من الحزب الفاشي بقيادة موسوليني والحزب النازي بقيادة هتلر في بعض الأهداف الإيديولوجية، فشكل الإثنان اتفاقية جمعت بلديهما وسمّيت الاتفاقية بالمحور في العام 1936.

أما فيما يتعلّق بالجانب الشرقي من العالم، فقامت الإمبراطورية اليابانية بغزو الصين في سبتمبر 1936، وبالرغم من معارضة الحكومة اليابانية للغزو، إلا أن الجيش الإمبراطوري الياباني لم يعبأ بمعارضة حكومة بلاده ومضى قدما في غزوه للصين.

في العام 1939، قام هتلر بالمطالبة بجزء من أراضي بولندا وقام بالتوقيع على اتفاقية "عدم اعتداء" بين ألمانيا والاتحاد السوفييتي كرد فعل على اتفاقية الدّفاع المشترك بين كلّ من بريطانيا، فرنسا وبولندا. 
وفي 1 سبتمبر 1939، قامت القوات النازية بغزو بولندا، وبعدها بيومين أعلنت كل من بريطانيا وفرنسا الحرب على ألمانيا. وفي غضون أسبوعين من الغزو النازي لبولندا، قام الجيش االسوفيتي بغزو بولندا هو الآخر. وقبل أن يتسنّى للجيش البريطاني والفرنسي من تشكيل هجوم على بولندا لدحر الغزو النازي هناك. كانت القوات النازية قد انتهت من السيطرة على بولندا وإنهاء العمليات في غضون 3 أسابيع.

 نظرة شموليه

تعد الحرب العالمية الثانية من أكبر المعارك الحربية بين الجيوش في شتى بقاع الأرض في التاريخ الحديث، ويمكننا أن نقسم الحرب إلى 
جزأين:

    * الجزء الأول كان في قارة آسيا عام 1937 (الحرب اليابانية).
    * الجزء الثاني كان في قارة أوروبا عام 1939 وبدء بالغزو الألماني على بولندا، أدى هذا التشابك العسكري إلى انقسام العالم إلى :

طرفين أو قوتين، الحلفاء Allies والمحور Axis.

- تشكلت في الحرب العالمية أكبر جيوش الأرض عددا وذلك مايقارب نحو 100 مليون جندي عسكري، ذلك أدى إلى أن تكون هذه الحرب الأكبر مساحة وانتشارا في تاريخ الحروب العسكرية الحديثة، كما أدى قيام الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى تقليص مفهوم المدنية ، فقد قامت البلاد المشاركة باستخدام المدنيين في خوض المعارك كجنود وفيالق في ساحات الحرب، كما تشير التقارير أن ثلثي الذين قتلوا كانوا من المدنين.

- أدت الحرب العالمية الثانيه إلى وجود نشاط أو تقدم ملحوظ في الكثير من المجالات الإقتصادية والصناعية وحتى على صعيد القدرات العلمية والتي سخرت جميعها في خدمة الحرب، وتقدر الكلفة المالية للحرب ب : تريليون دولار أمريكي(اشك شخصيا بهذا الرقم 10مرفوع للاس 18 وهو خطاء يقع فيه كثير من الناس لجهلهم بعلم الارقام وهناك حتي هذه اللحظه من يخلط بين المليار والبليون. yerigagarin ) (قدرت عام 1944)، مما جعلها أغلى حرب من حيث التكاليف والأرواح.

 تسلسل الأحداث تاريخيا

- قامت اليابان بغزو مدينة منشورياالصينية عام 1931 وسيطرت عليها، بعدها بعامين 1933قام الحزب النازي في ألمانيا تحت قيادة الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر، الذي جعل ألمانيا تعود من جديد إلى التسلح كما غيرت من سياستها الخارجية، في عام 1938 بدأ هتلر بالتحرك لتوسيع الإقليم الشرقي لألمانيا.

- في عام 1937، قامت اليابان بغزو شامل للأراضي الصينية، بدءا بالقصف المركز على مدينتي شنغهاي وجانزوهو وحدوث مجزرة النانكنج.

- في ذلك الوقت في أوروبا، قامت ألمانيا وقد انضمت إليها إيطاليا في تصعيد اللهجة والخطاب السياسي الخارجي.

- الحكومة البريطانية تحت قيادة نيفيل تشامبرلين، وصفت الإتحاد السوفياتي بأكبر قوة معادية ومهددة في أوروبا، كما قامت بريطانيا وفرنسا باستخدام سياسة الاسترضاء، أملا بأن تكون ألمانيا درعا في مواجهة الإتحاد السوفياتي وإيقاف انتشار نفوذه.

- أخيرا، في سبتمبر عام 1939، قامت ألمانيا بغزو بولندا بالاشتراك مع الإتحاد السوفياتي، مما أدى ذلك إلى نشوب الحرب مرة أخرى في أوروبا.

- بداية لم تقم فرنسا أو بريطانيا بإعلان الحرب على ألمانيا، بل حاولتا الإتصال مع هتلر عن طريق القنوات الدبلوماسية، ولكن هتلر لم يستجب إطلاقا لهذه النداءات، بعدها قامت بريطانيا وفرنسا بإعلان الحرب ضد ألمانيا. خلال عامي 1939 - 1940، قامت هناك بعض المناوشات بين الطرفين ولكن لم ينوي أحد الجانبين الإلتحام مباشرة بالطرف الآخر، وسميت هذه الفترة بالحرب المزيفة.

- في ربيع عام 1940، قامت ألمانيا بغزو الدنمارك والنرويج، بعدها فرنسا وبعض الدول الأخرى مبكرا في الصيف.إيطاليا أيضا قامت بإعلان الحرب ضد بريطانيا وفرنسا عام 1940.

- وجهت ألمانيا سهامها لبريطانيا، وقامت بمحاولة قطع سبل المعونات البحريه والمعونات الجوية حتى تقوم بعمل حصار بحري على الجزيرة البريطانية.

- لم تستطع ألمانيا فرض حصار بحري على بريطانيا، عوضا عن ذلك كثفت ألمانيا الهجمات على الأراضي البريطانيه خلال الحرب الجويه . 
من جهتها حاولت بريطانيا بتركيز المواجهة مع القوات الألمانية والإيطالية في حوض البحر المتوسط .

- استطاع الجيش البريطاني تحقيق نجاح محدود في حوض البحر المتوسط، رغم ذلك، فشلوا في منع المحور من احتلال منطقة البلقان.

- استطاع البريطانيون النجاح بصعوبه في مسرح البحر المتوسط، وذلك بإحداث أضرار بالغه في الأسطول البحري الإيطالي، وبأول هزيمة أحدثوها للجيش الألماني في معركة بريطانيا.

- زادت حدة الحرب في يونيو 1941 وذلك عندما قامت ألمانيا بغزو الإتحاد السوفياتي، الذي أجبر الأخير على انضمامه كحليف لبريطانيا في الحرب، كانت الهجمات الألمانيه ناجحه جدا وبنتائج جيده على صعيد الأراضي السوفياتيه إلى حين حلول الشتاء بدأت هذه الهجمات تتعثر.

- بعد غزو الأراضي الصينية والصين الفرنسية عام 1940، اليابان كانت على موعد بزيادة العقوبات الإقتصادية عليها من جانب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والمملكة المتحدة وهولندا. حاولت اليابان تقليل هذه العقوبات من خلال القنوات الدبلوماسيه مع الأطراف وذلك بالمفاوضات، هذه المفاوضات لم تسفر عن شئ الأمر الذي دفع وتيرة الحرب إلى الزيادة عندما قامت اليابان بشن هجمات سريعه على أراضي 
الولايات المتحدة بما تسمى حادثة بيرل هاربر أو ميناء بيرل والمستعمرات البريطانيه في جنوب شرق آسيا، بعد الهجمة على بيرل هاربر، 
قامتألمانيا بإعلان الحرب على الولايات المتحدة أيضا، وبحدوث ذلك دخلت الولايات المتحدة في توتر عسكري مع اليابان، الأمر الذي أدى إلى توحيد الحرب في آسيا وأوروبا إلى حرب عالمية واحدة.

- بدلا من أن يقوم المحور بجني نتائج إيجابية، في عام 1942 بدأ التراجع عندما قامت الولايات المتحدة بالفوز في معركة ميدواي **Midway** أمام اليابان غير أن 4 من حاملات الطائرات اليابانية تدمرت، الألمان أيضا تراجعوا أمام الهجمات الأنجلو أمريكية في إفريقيا، 
والألمان أيضا جددوا هجماتهم على الإتحاد السوفياتي في الصيف ولكن لم تكن كذي قبل.

- أدى ذلك عام 1943 إلى هزيمة الألمان في معركة ستالينجراد من قبل الجنود السوفييت، وبعدها في معركة كورسك (أكبر معركة تستخدم فيها المدرعات الثقيله في التاريخ الحديث) كما بدأت القوات الألمانيه بالتقهقر من إفريقيا، وبدأت قوات الحلفاء في التقدم لشمال إيطاليا من خلال صقلية، أجبر ذلك إيطاليا على توقيع معاهدة استسلام عام 1943. وعلى صعيد المحيط الهادي، بدأت القوات اليابانيه بفقد 
السيطرة على الأراضي التي احتلتها وذلك لأن القوات الأمريكيه بدأت تسيطر على جزيرة تلو الأخرى في المحيط الهادئ.

- في عام 1944، بدأت كواليس الحرب واضحة وذلك بأن دول المحور قد فقدت زمام الأمور، ألمانيا بدأت تتقهقر من هجمات الإتحاد السوفياتي من خلال ضغط الهجمات على الأراضي السوفياتيه المحتله وبولندا ورومانيا من الشرق، ومن الغرب قامت قوات الحلفاء بغزو عمق أوروبا أدى ذلك إلى تحرير فرنسا والوصول إلى حدود ألمانيا الغربية، في نفس الوقت استطاعت اليابان شن هجمات ناجحه على الصين، كان 
الأسطول الياباني يعاني الأمرين في المحيط الهادئ، ذلك أدى إلى إحكام القوات الأمريكية السيطرة على المطارات وذلك من خلال قصف بعيد المدى لطوكيو.

- أخيرا انتهت الحرب عام 1945 وذلك في معركة الثغرة (آخر هجمة مرتدة من ألمانيا للجهة الغربية) في وقت سيطرت القوات السوفياتيه على برلين في شهر مايو، هذه الخسائر أدت إلى استسلام ألمانيا، المسرح الأسيوي أيضا شهد سيطرة القوات الأمريكية على الجزر اليابانيه (أيوجيما، أوكيناوا )، في نفس الوقت كانت القوات البريطانيه قد أحكمت سيطرتها على جنوب شرق آسيا، مما أدى ذلك إلى استسلام اليابان. أخيرا كان الغزو السوفياتي لمانشوكو ، وقامت الولايات المتحدة بالقاء قنابل ذرية على الأراضي اليابانية (هيروشيما وناجازاكي).

 المسرح الأوروبي

 أحداث ما قبل الحرب

بعد هزيمة ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وضعت معاهدة فرساي بعض العقوبات والشروط على هذه الدولة، بما فيها تعويضات مالية كبيرة (دفعت ألمانيا البعض منها) وفقدان بعض الأراضي (مؤقتا)، هذا غير الانهيار الاقتصادي والتضخم الذي عانته ألمانيا بعد فترة الحرب العالمية الأولى من شروط المعاهدة، كل ذلك أدى إلى تضخم مشاعر الاستياء لدى الألمان مما جعل أدولف هتلر هو وحزبه الوصول لحكم ألمانيا.
في نفس الوقت، استطاع الزعيم الفاشي بينيتو موسوليني الوصول إلى حكم إيطاليا وذلك عام 1923، مما أدى إلىتحويل إيطاليا إلى دولة فاشية، هذا وقد أدى تقارب الأفكار بين حزب هتلر وموسيليني إلى تكوين علاقة قوية بين الزعيمين، بعد أن أخذ هتلر الحكم في ألمانيا، اتفق الأخير هو وموسيليني على إنشاء حلف يسمى بالمحور بين روما وبرلين، تحت مسمى "الحلف الصلب أو الميثاق الصلب"، بعدها شاركت اليابان في الحلف مع الأطراف السابقة، كما وقعت اليابان معاهدة مع ألمانيا عام 1939 تسمى بـ ضد الشيوعية والتي كانت موجهة ضد الاتحاد السوفيتي بالتحديد، بعد ذلك قامت بعض القوى الأخرى الصغيرة بالالتحاق بصفوف دول المحور.

 اندلاع الحرب في أوروبا

كانت ألمانيا النازية، والإتحاد السوفياتي يعتبروا من أشد الأعداء اتجاه بعضهم البعض، رغم ذلك تم توقيع اتفاقية ميونيخ بين الطرفين والذي اقتضى بتسليم تشيكوسلوفاكيا إلى ألمانيا، كما أن الواقع السياسي جعل الإتحاد السوفياتي أن يوقع اتفاقية عدم اعتداء بينه وبين ألمانيا تشمل هذه الإتفاقية بتقسيم بولندا، وجمهوريات البلطيق وفنلندا بين الطرفين.

بدأت الحرب فعليا في أوروبا في 1 سبتمبر عام 1939، عندما قام الجيش الألماني النازي باستخدام تكتيك يسمى "بالحرب الخاطفة" 
**الحرب الخاطفة (بالألمانية Blitzkrieg): إستراتيجية حربية جديدة ابتدعها الألمان بحشد القوات الأرضية معزّزة بالدبابات و المعدات الثقيلة وبغطاء جوي من القاذفات يقوم على تمهيد الطريق أمام القوات البرية الغازية** وهو تكتيك يستخدمه الجيش بالهجوم على خصمه بسرعة وأخذه غرة حتى لايستطيع الخصم أن يهيئ نفسه لملاقاة عدوه،**  على خلاف حرب الخنادق التقليدية المتّبعة في الحرب العالمية الأولى والتي يطول أمدها إلى فترات طويلة.*
*
وقد استخدم تكتيك الحرب الضوئية عام 1939 في بولندا والتي قد تعهدت اليها فرنسا وبريطانيا بتقديم ضمانات، في 3 سبتمبر من نفس العام، أعلنت بريطانيا وفرنسا الحرب على ألمانيا، كما بدأت بريطانيا بإرسال جيوشها إلى فرنسا، بالرغم من ذلك، لم يقم الجيش الفرنسي أو البريطاني بتقديم أي مساعدة فعليه للبولندين خلال غزو ألمانيا لهم، وبقيت الحدود الفرنسية الألمانية هادئة.

في 17 سبتمبر، قام الإتحاد السوفياتي بغزو بولندا من الشرق، وبعدها بساعات، بدأت الحكومة البولندية بإخلاء سكانها إلى رومانيا، سقطت بولندا خلال 5 شهور بعدما استخدمت كل جيوشها وعتادها أمام القوات الغازية، كما استسلمت في 5 أكتوبر بعد معركة كوك  .

بعدما انتهت حملة بولندا في سبتمبر، قام هتلر بعرض معاهدة سلام مع بريطانيا وفرنسا ضمن الواقع الجديد لألمانيا في الشرق وهو إحتلال بولندا. في 12 أكتوبر، استطاع هتلر أن يتلقى إشارة ايجابيه من المملكة المتحدة البريطانيا.
لم تصمت بولندا وبدأت حكوماتها السابقة بتكوين أكبر خلايا وشبكات مقاومة عرفها العالم في محاولة لإسقاط الحكم النازي.

بالرغم من الحملة السريعة في الشرق، بقت الحدود الألمانيه الفرنسية رغم إعلان الحرب بينهما هادئة حتى تاريخ 19 مايو 1940 وتسمى هذه الفترة بالحرب المزيفة.

 هيمنة ألمانيا على شمال أوروبا

في ذلك الزمن، دخلت بعض الدول إلى التوتر العسكري أيضا، في 28 سبتمبر عام 1939، لم يكن هناك أي خيار لجمهوريات البلطيق سوا أن يستضيفوا القواعد السوفيتية وجيوشها داخل بلدانهم، وقد تم احتلالهم من الإتحاد السوفياتي في مايو 1940، وتم ضمهم إلى الإتحاد السوفياتي في أغسطس عام 1940.

قام الإتحاد السوفياتي في ذلك الوقت بعرض نفس ماحدث لجمهوريات البطليق إلى فنلندا، ولكن فنلندا رفضت تسليم أراضيها للجيش السوفياتي، مما أدى إلى غزوها في 30 نوفمبر ويعرف ذاك الوقت "بحرب الشتاء"، بعد ثلاث شهور من المعارك الشديدة والخسائر الفادحه للأطراف، تخلى الإتحاد السوفياتي عن فكرة غزو فنلندا، فقامت معاهدة سلام موسكو في 12 مارس 1940، والتي ينص شرط منها بأن تسلم فنلندا 10% من أراضيها للإتحاد السوفياتي، الطريف بالموضوع بأن فنلندا خسرت نسبة أراضي بسبب الإتفاقية أكثر من خسارتها لأراضيها في المعارك! في ظل عدم وجود أي تعاطف أو مساندة من دول العالم الأخرى.

في 9 أبريل عام 1940 قامت ألمانيا بما تسمى عملية Weserübung لإحتلال الدنمارك والنرويج، حاولت بريطانيا وفرنسا بعمل مناورة دفاعية بالسيطرة على المناطق السويديه التي يتواجد بها الخامات كالحديد في شمال الأطلسي، بعد فشلت بريطانيا في حملة النرويج، فعليا 
- السويد وفنلندا تم قطعهم من الغرب بعدها، حاولت ألمانيا أن تمارس ضغطا على السويد التي كانت دولة محايدة في ذلك الوقت بأن تزود جنودها بالموارد والإحتياجات قبل الخروج، بعدها اتجهت ألمانيا إلى فنلندا والتي وجدت حدودها مليئة بالألغام الأمر الذي يعتبر خطوة في تقدم الجيش الفنلندي حين ذاك.

وصول الحرب إلى غرب أوروبا

في 10 مايو، انتهت الحرب المزيفة بين الأطراف وذلك بقيام ألمانيا بغزو بلجيكا، هولندا ولوكسمبورج، وفي 13 مايو تم غزو ألمانيا لفرنسا، 
وذلك بدخول جيوشها من خلال غابات الأردين Ardennes، جاء ذلك التغول نتيجة خطأ فادح من الفرنسيون عندما تركوا هذه المنطقة بدون أي حماية، لإعتقادهم بأن طبيعة هذه المنطقة الجغرافية تجعل من المستحيل أن تتحرك بها الدروع الحربية الألمانية لمهاجمتهم، كان معظم قوات التحالف تتمركز في منطقة فلاندرز وهي منطقة مابين فرنسا وبلجيكا، قام الألمان بإعادة تنفيذ خطة عسكرية اسمها **Schlieffen Plan **وهي ابتكار من أحد الجنرالات الألمان قديما في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وهكذا استطاع الألمان التوغل في منتصف فرنسا وقطع هذه المناطق، الأمر الذي أثقل كفة الألمان واستطاعوا أن ينهوا معركة فرنسا بوقت قصير لم يتوقعه الحلفاء وهو 6 أسابيع يشمل ذلك قصف باريس في 3 مايو الأمر الذي أدى إلى استسلام فرنسا.
من أجل إذلال الشعب الفرنسي أكثر، قام هتلر باصدار وثيقة تم توقيعها في نفس المكان الذي وقع به الألمان وثيقة استسلامهم في الحرب العالمية الأولى، والتي تنص على استسلام فرنسا وتقسيمها إلى طرفين، الطرف الشمالي يحكمه الحزب النازي والطرف الجنوبي يحكمه الفرنيسون 
والذين كانت عاصمته فيشي. الكثير من الجنود الفرنسيون هربوا إلى بريطانيا، حينها قام الجنرال الفرنسي ديغول بتنصيب نفسه كقائد للمقاومة الفرنسية الحرة ودعاهم لاستكمال القتال، كما أعلنت إيطاليا الحرب أيضا في 10 مايو وتبدأ دخولها في ساحات المعارك مع ألمانيا.

فيشسلاف مولوتوف رئيس الوزراء في الإتحاد السوفياتي والذي كان مقيد باتفاقية عدم الإعتداء بينه وبين ألمانيا، قامت بتهنئة الألمان وحاول أن يشاركهم النصر وذلك بتصريحه الآتي: "إن القيادة السوفيتيه تبعث بأحر التهاني إلى ألمانيا وذلك لنجاحها في حملاتها، إن الدبابات الألمانية التي غزت شمال فرنسا كانت معبأه بالبنزين السوفياتي، إن القاذفات الألمانيه التي سحقت روتردام كانت مليئة "بيروكسلين" السوفياتي (مواد كيميائية تستخدم في صناعة المتفجرات)، إن الرصاص الذي قتل الجنود البريطانين، كان بارودا سوفياتيا ... الي اخر هذا الهراء"

في وقت لاحق من شهر أبريل أقام الإتحاد السوفياتي علاقات دبلوماسية مع حكومة فيشي (المنطقة التي لم تحتل من قبل الألمان في فرنسا).

بعد سقوطها، تركت فرنسا بريطانيا وحيدة في ساحات المعركة أمام المارد الألماني، الأمر الذي جعل رئيس الوزراء البريطاني نيفيل تشاميرلين يقدم استقالته خلال المعارك المندلعة مع الألمان ليأخذ مكانه ونستون تشرشل، لحسن حظ البريطانيون، الكثير من الجنود قد استطاعوا الهرب من 
شمال فرنسا بإستخدام الآلاف من القوارب المدنية الصغيرة لتهريب الجنود إلى الشاطئ البريطاني، كما هناك الكثير من التأويل حول امكانية تهريب الجنود بأن هتلر قد أمر بإيقاف وحدات المدرعات استنادا إلى نصيحة وزير الجو، والذي نصح هتلر بإيقاف الهجوم لإعادة تهيئة الوحدات بعد استهلاكها، الأمر الذي فتح نافذة إلى بريطانيا لتهريب جنودها من ساحات المعركة في شمال فرنسا، كما يشار بأن بريطانيا قداستفادت كثيرا وذلك باستخدام نفس الجنود في يوم إنزال نورمندي.

رفض البريطانيون مقترحات كانت قد تقدمت بها ألمانيا كتفاهمات سلام، بعدها قامت ألمانيا بتوجيه طائراتها إلى شمال فرنسا استعدادا إلى ضربة موجهة اتجاه بريطانيا، سميت هذه العملية بـ Seelöwe (أسد البحر) وذلك لأهمية الضربة الجوية في المعركة مع بريطانيا، كما سميت الهجمات الجوية من سلاح الجو الألماني Luftwaffe إلى سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني بمعركة بريطانيا، Battle **of Britain.*
*كانت وجهة نظر الألمان العسكرية هي بتدمير سلاح الجو البريطاني على مطارته، والتي تحولت إلى قصف المدن 
البريطانية في محاولة لاستدراج الطائرات وتدميرها، لكن لم تنجح أي من المحاولتين في تدمير الطيران الملكي.
خلال المعركة، تم قصف كل المدن الصناعية في بريطانيا وخاصة لندن التي عانت الأمرين من القصف الألماني المركز بالطائرات عليها (كل ليلة خلال أكثر من شهر)، كما تركز القصف الجوي على مدينتي برمنجهام وكوفنتري (مدن ذات أهمية استراتجية لدى بريطانيا) مثلها مثل القاعدة البحرية البريطانية بورتسموث وميناء كنجستون.
ذلك أدى إلى عدم وجود مواجهة خلال المعركة بين الجيوش المشاه، الحرب الجوية جلبت أنظار العالم، امتدت المعارك حتى الأطنطلي، بعدها استخدمت بريطانيا بعض القوات الخاصة "كوماندوز" في ضرب بعض المناطق في أوروبا المحتلة، الأمر الذي جعل تشرشل يفخر بنفسه ويشيد بأفراد الجيش البريطاني

 الحرب الجوية

الحرب الجوية في المسرح الأوروبي الحربي بدأت عامة في عام 1939، لكن بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بدأت في 4 يونيو 1942  عندما بدأت الولايات المتحدة بالدخول إلى المعركة الأوروبية وذلك بإنزال جيوشها في إنجلترا لمشاركتها في المعارك ضد ألمانيا. 

انتهت الهجمات الجوية رسميا في 5 يوليو 1944، وتم استبدالها بالحرب البرية والتي بدأت في 6 يوليو 1944، من هذا اليوم، الهجمات بسلاح الجو الأمريكي بدأت بالتنسيق مع جيش المشاه لدعم الهجمات البرية في المعارك.

في السابق، كان هناك اعتماد كبير جدا على الطائرات اعتقادا من الخبراء العسكريين بأن الطائرات عندما تقصف المدن العدوة، ستؤدي إلى قهقرة العدو والتشتت، كنتيجة لذلك، قام الطيران الملكي البريطاني بابتكار قاذفات قنابل استراتيجية، بينما كان الجيش الألماني يسخر غالب سلاح الطائرات لديه لدعم الجيش على الأرض، غير أن القاذفات الألمانية كانت أصغر حجما من البريطانية، كما أن الألمان لم يحاولوا أن يطوروا قاذفتهم لتصبح بأربع محركات عكس خصمهم البريطاني عندما طور قاذفات B-17 و B-24.

التركيز الأكبر لدى الألمان في قصف المدن البريطانية كان ما بين خريف 1940 وربيع 1941، بعد ذلك وجهت ألمانيا سلاح الطائرات لديها في المعارك ضد الإتحاد السوفياتي، لاحقا بقيت ألمانيا تستخدم القصف ضد بريطانيا بواسطة طائرات V1 Flying Bomb وصورايخ V-2 البالستيه.
بالرغم من ذلك، خف مقياس القصف الألماني وذلك بفضل الطيران الملكي البريطاني ومطورينه.

في حلول عام 1942 استطاع الخبراء في بريطانيا بأن يجعلوا 1000 قاذفة قنابل تقصف فوق مدينة ألمانية واحدة، وعندما جاءت الولايات المتحدة إلى الحرب عام 1942، بدأت بريطانيا وأمريكا بتبادل القصف بينهم ليكون قصفا بريطانيا في الليل يتبعه قصفا أمريكيا في النهار على المدن الألمانية، في 14 فبراير 1945، سجلت أكبر الحرائق في التاريخ على مدينة دريسدن وذلك بتكوين عاصفة نار إثر القصف أدت إلى مقتل مابين 25,000 - 35,000 إنسان، غير أن القصف على مدينة هامبورغ يوليو 24 - 29 عام 1943 والقصف على مدينة طوكيو اليابانية 6 اغسطس عام 1945 وناجازاكي 9 اغسطس عام 1945 بالقنابل الذرية قتلت أناسا أكثر بضربة واحدة.

 معارك حوض المتوسط والبلقان

قامت إيطاليا بغزو ألبانيا في أبريل عام 1939، وضمتها لها رسميا، بعدها قام نظام موسيليني بإعلان الحرب على بريطانيا وفرنسا في 11 يونيو عام 1940، وقام بغزو اليونان في 28 أكتوبر من نفس العام، بالرغم من ذلك، لم تكن القوات الإيطالية بنفس مستوى الجيش الألماني على صعيد النجاح الذي قام به الألمان في شمال أوروبا.
قام الطيران الإيطالي بحصار مالطا في 12 يونيو والذي وصف بأنه حصار غير ناجح، حتى استسلام فرنسا لم يساعد قوات المحور كثيرا في معارك البحر المتوسط، والذي توصف كمأساة للأسطول الحربي الإيطالي والأسطول الفرنسي الفيشي (المواليين للمحور)، والذين قد تأثروا بأضرار بالغة من الأسطول البريطاني والأسترالي، 
على صعيد آخر، كانت المملكة اليوغسلافية تعاني مشكلة في عدم وجود قيادة لها، وقد تم إعطاء الحكم للأمير بفالي بالوصاية على العرش، والذي قام بعمل اتفاقية مع ألمانيا في 25 مارس 1941، وقد تم ترجيح سبب الإتفاقية بأن هتلر قام بوعد اليوغسلافيين بأنه لو سمحوا له بأن يستخدم أراضي يوغوسلافيا للهجوم على اليونان، سيقوم بإعطائهم مناطق من شمال اليونان ويشمل ذلك "سولنكيا"، بالرغم من ذلك، وبعد احتجاج الرأي العام اليوغسلافي وقيام المظاهرات ضد الإتفاقية، قام الجنرال دوسان سيموفتش  بالقيام بانقلاب عسكري ليتولى الحكم بدلا من الوصي على العرش ليخلص يوغوسلافيا من الفاشيين.

انتصار اليونان الوشيك على القوات الإيطالية دفع الألمان للتدخل في 6 أبريل عام 1941، قامت القوات الألمانية بالتعاون مع القوات الإيطالية، المجرية والبلغارية أيضا اشتركواجميعهم في معركة مع الجيش اليوناني وبسرعة شديدة قاموا بعدها بغزو يوغوسلافيا، قامت قوات الحلفاء (بريطانيا، استراليا ونيوزلندا) بدفع الكثير من الجنود من مصر إلى اليونان، ولكن الحلفاء لم يحالفهم الحظ وكانت هناك مشكلة بالتنسيق بين الجيوش المشتركة، والذي خسرت المعارك وتم تهريبها إلى كريت. على صعيد الطرف الآخر، قامت قوات المحور بقبض سيطرتها على العاصمة اليونانية أثينا وذلك في 27 أبريل عام 1941 وتم وضع أغلب أراضيها تحت الإحتلال.
بعدما تم احتلال اليونان، قامت ألمانيا بغزو كريت وسميت بمعركة كريت وذلك في 20 مايو - 1 يونيو 1941، بدلا من أن يكون الحصار بريا كما كان متوقع، قامت ألمانيا باستخدام الغارات والمظليين، والذين لم ينجحوا إطلاقا في تطبيق أهداف المعركة، الأمر الذي جعل ألمانيا لاتستخدم المظليين مرة أخرى خلال الحرب، بالرغم من ذلك، قامت القوات الألمانية بغزو كريت، مجبرة قوات الحلفاء بما فيها الملك جورج 
الثاني اليوناني والحكومة اليونانية بالهرب جميعهم إلى مصر في 1 يونيو عام 1941.

بعدما تم السيطرة على البلقان من جانب المحور، قامت أكبر عملية عسكرية في التاريخ الحديث، عندما قامت ألمانيا بغزو أراضي الإتحاد السوفياتي. صادفت ألمانيا الكثير من المشاكل، حيث أن الحملة على البلقان أدت إلى تعثر العمليات ضد السوفييت، والمقاومة الشرسة في يوغوسلافيا واليونان جعلت ألمانيا ترسل أفضل كوادر الجيش إلى هناك، هذه الظروف، أدت إلى وجود أمل لدى السوفييت في صد العدوان عليهم.

 الجبهة الشرقية من الحرب

في 22 يونيو عام 1941، قامت ألمانيا بغزو الإتحاد السوفياتي والتي سميت بعملية بارباروسا، هذا الغزو الذي سجل كأكبر غزو في التاريخ والذي كان بداية لأكبر دموية شهدها العالم، كانت الجبهة الشرقية من أوروبا الأكثر دموية في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقد تم التوافق بين المؤرخين بأنها الأكثر كلفة من الناحية البشرية، والتي راح ضحيتها 30 مليون إنسان تقريبا والتي تعد أيضا أكبر التحام بري في الحرب 
العالمية الثانية، وقد كان هناك تجاهلا واضحا لحق الإنسان في الحياة من الطرفين.

زعيم الإتحاد السوفياتي، جوزيف ستالين، قد كان يعلم سابقا بوجود حملة عسكرية ضد بلاده وذلك من خلال شبكة المخابرات السوفايتية، ولكنه تجاهل هذه المعلومات وذلك لوجود تضارب في معلومات المخابرات، علاوة على ذلك، قبل ليالي من الهجوم على السوفييت، تم الإعلان عن مستند عسكري موقع من المارشال تومشينكو وقائد الجيش السوفياتي جورجي جوكوف Georgi Zhukov، والذي احتوى على أوامر تحث الجيش بعدم الإنجرار لأي استفزاز من قبل الجنود الألمان، وعدم القيام بأي شئ دون أوامر عسكرية، نتيجة لذلك، سقطت أعداد ضخمة من فيالق الجنود السوفيت في يد الألمان، والذي تم بمشاركة من الجيش الإيطالي، الهنغاري والجيش الروماني الذين دخلوا إلى الحملة العسكرية مع ألمانيا، بالنسبة لفنلندا فقد كانت في البداية قد أعلنت الحياد، رغم ذلك، وبوجود الجيش الألمانية والسوفياتي على أراضيها، أخيرا جاء قرار فنلندا بإرسال الجيش ليشترك مع ألمانيا ضد الإتحاد السوفياتي، والذي تم مهاجمته في 25 يونيو.

يسمى التوتر العسكري في فترة ما بين عام 1941 - 1944 بالحرب المستكملة، وذلك بربطها بحرب الشتاء.

إن عملية بارباروسا عانت من البداية ببعض أساسياتها من بعض هذه الأخطاء هي الخطأ اللوجستي خلال الهجمات، إن توغل الألمان إلى مسافات شاسعة داخل الأراضي السوفياتية أثر على وصول الإمدادات لهم، لذلك تم تجمد الهجمات الألمانية في الإتحاد السوفياتي قبل الوصول إلى موسكو في 5 ديسمبر عام 1941، لم يستطع الجيش الألماني التقدم بكل ماتحوي الكلمة من معنى، وذلك لعدم وجود أي إمدادات للهجمات أو لصد الهجمات المتردة من السوفيات، إن الزمن المتوقع لعملية باربروسا كان يكفي لشل السوفييت في اعتقاد الخبراء العسكريين الألمان، 
وذلك قبل حلول الشتاء، عدم نجاح ذلك أدى إلى فشل فادح في خطط الألمان.

خلال التراجع السوفياتي، استخدم السوفييت سياسة الأرض المحروقة، فقد كانوا يحرقون المحاصيل والمرافق العامة والخدماتيه خلال تراجعهم من قبل ألمانيا، كل ذلك ساهم في المشكلة الألمانية اللوجستيه التي عانت منها ألمانيا خلال الغزو، الأهم من ذلك، استطاع السوفييت أن ينقلوا مناطقهم الصناعيه بعيدا عن وطيس الحرب إلى الشرق.

أدى طول الفترة الزمنية للحملة الألمانية على الإتحاد السوفياتي بأضرار بالغة على الجيش الألماني، حيث أصيب مئات الآلاف من الجنود الألمان بحمى ونزلات البرد نتيجة البرد القارس للشتاء السوفياتي، وزاد ذلك الضرر من خلال الهجمات المرتدة للوحدات السوفياتية.
مع كل تلك الأضرار التي جابهت الألمان خلال الحملة، استطاع الألمان أن يسيطروا على مساحات شاسعة من شرق الإتحاد، أدى ذلك إلى خسائر فادحة للجيش السوفياتي.

بعد بداية الغزو بنحو ثلاث شهور، قامت الجيوش الألمانية بضرب حصار شديد على مدينة لينينجراد (والمعروف بحصار لينينجراد)، ساعدتها من الشمال القوات الفنلندية، ومن الجنوب القوات الألمانية، قامت القوات الفنلندية بوقف هجومها عند نهر سيفر وامتنعت عن مهاجمة المدينة، 
بينما أصدر هتلر أوامره بأن تمسح مدينة لينجراد عن وجه الأرض، فقام بقع إمدادات المؤن الغذائية والمعدات الطبية للمدينة حتى حصلت مجاعه في البلاد، و في أثناء ذلك ركز القصف الجوي والمدفعي على المدينة، أدى حصار لينينجراد لموت نحو مليون مدني تحت وطئته؛ 800 ألف منهم ماتوا بسبب المجاعة والحصار الذي استمر نحو 506 أيام، جدير بالذكرأن المنفذ الوحيد الموجودة للمدينة كان بحيرة لودجا والتي تقع بين معسكرات الجنود الألمان والفنلندين.

بعد الشتاء الممتد بين 1941 - 1942، أعد الجيش الألماني لعملية هجومية، كانت من أكبر المشاكل التي عانى منها الجيش الألماني هي قلة المحروقات (الوقود)، لذلك قررت القيادة الألمانية التوقف عن الوصول إلى موسكو.

وفي صيف 1942، تغير اتجاه الحرب لتصبح في الجنوب، وذلك للوصول إلى حقول البترول في القفقاس Caucasus، كما قام هتلر بتقسيم جيشه إلى مجموعتين في الجنوب، مجموعة للهجوم على الوقاز والمجموعة الثانية للهجوم على ستالينغراد (والتي تسمى الآن بفلوججراد).

رغم تردد هتلر، والمعارضة بين ضباطه، ومع زيادة الدعم لخطوط المعركة في شوارع ستالينغراد، استطاع الألمان أن يحتلوا 90% من مساحة المدينة، لكن استنفذت قوى الجيش الألماني وذلك لانجراره لحرب شوارع مع بقايا الجيش السوفياتي في صراع مباشر ومرير، ومع تركه القوات الرومانيه والهنغارية لحراسة الأماكن المسيطر عليها، استطاع السوفيات التغلب بسهولة على ماتبقى من جيوش المحور خلال عملية سميت أورانس، الجنود الألمان الذي تبقوا في المدينة حوصروا وتم قطع جميع الإمدادات العسكرية عنهم، رغم ذلك ورغم حصول مجاعة بينهم؛ أمرهم هتلر بالقتال حتى آخر جندي يتبقى لديهم، قاتل هؤلاء الجنود وأظهروا صمودا وثباتا لايوصف وشجاعة رغم كل الظروف الصعبة الذي مروا بها.بسبب النقص في الغذاء و العتاد العسكري و الوقود ، بدأت وتيرة الحرب لدى الألمان تقل ، ذلك أدى إلى استسلام جزئي من القوات الألمانية المحاربة في 2فبراير عام 1943 ، في محاولة يائسة من هتلر ليمنع الإستسلام ، قام بترقية القائد فريدرش باولوس قائد الجيش السادس إلى مارشال ، لأن لا يوجد اي ضابط يحمل هذه الرتبة قد استسلم ابدا .

ادت المعارك في ستانليجراد إلى خسائر فادحة بين الطرفين ، و التي صورت بأكبر معركة دموية في التاريخ ، قتل ما يقارب عن مليون و نصف انسان ، 100,000 منهم من المدنين العزل .

بعد معركة ستانليجراد ، المبادرة سقطت من ايدي الألمان و لكنها لم تصل السوفييت بعد ، في محاولة يائسة ، قامت الجيوش الألمانية بشن هجمة مرتدة في ربيع عام 1943 ، اوقفت تقدم السوفييت مؤقتا ، و التي ادت إلى أكبر معركة مدرعات ثقيلة في التاريخ في كورسك .

كانت كورسك هي اخر هجمة من الجيش الألماني في الجبهة الشرقية ، لكن السوفيتين كان لديهم جواسيس عده و كانوا على علم ما يخطط له من الجانب الألماني ، فقاموا بإنشاء درع دفاعي للمدينة ، و استطاعوا ايقاف الهجمة الألمانية من بعد 17 ميل . بعد معركة كورسك ، لم يتوقف 
الجيش الأحمر عن الهجوم و الغزو حتى وصوله إلى برلين و السيطرة عليها و ذلك في مايو 1945 .

ان الإتحاد السوفياتي قد تحمل العبء الأكبر في الحرب العالمية الثانية ، والتي لم تكن الجبهة الغربية قد بدأت حتى يوم دي كما ان اعداد القتلى من المدنين السوفيات كانت أكثر من كل الدول التي مرت بها الحرب ! ، تقريبا قتل 27 مليون سوفيتي ، منهم 20 مليون مدني قتلوا فقط في الغزو الألماني للإتحاد السوفياتي ، تم احراق الكثير من المدنين أو تم اعدامهم بدم بارد خلال احتلال الألمان للمدن ، و ذلك لإعتبارهم نصف آدميين في ايدلوجية الحزب النازي .
قتل نحو 7 مليون جندي من الجيش الأحمر في المواجهات مع الألمان و حلفائهم في الجبهة الشرقية ، اما من جانب المحور فقد قتل لهم 6 مليون جندي و ذلك خلال المعارك أو تأثر من الإصابة ، مرض أو المجاعة ) بعض مئات الالاف وصفوا كأسرى حرب و تم اعدامهم في **Soviet gulags .*
*
قامت أمريكا بإنشاء برنامج ليند - ليس Lend Lease الداعم من جهة بريطانيا ايضا ، و الذي استفادت منه القوات السوفياتية ، فقد تم توصيل الكثير من المعدات العسكرية إلى الموانئ السوفياتيه بمخاطرة كبيرة .

 معركة العلمين

حرب العلمين او معركة العلمين الثانية هي المعركة التي وقعت في العلمين التي تبعد 90 كيلو متر عن الإسكندرية و تقع قرب أرض المعركة 
جرت معركة العلمين في مدينة العلمين غربي الإسكندرية في مصر في 1942 بين ألمانيا بقيادة رومل ثعلب الصحراء وبريطانيا بقيادة مونتجومري إذ تمكن الجيش البريطاني الثامن بمساعدة الفرقة التاسعة من الجيش الأسترالي من وقف زحف رومل.

معركة العلمين هي من أهم معارك التحول في الحرب العالمية الثانية والتي كانت بين القوات المانية والإيطالية بقيادة رومل وبين القوات البريطانية بقيادة مونتجومري. وكانت من أهم معارك الدبابات على مدار التاريخ وبعد انتصار القوات الألمانية في معارك الصحراء، وكانت المشكلة عند الألمان هو النقص الكبير في الوقود بسب اغراق البريطانين لحاملة النفط الايطاليه مما شل حركة تقدم الدبابات وبالتالي استطاعت القوات البريطانيه طردهم إلى لبيا، ومن كل افريقيا وصولا إلى مالطة. شهدت هذه المعركه بدايه الخسائر التي الحقت بالألمان.

وقد عمل البريطانيين على ضم المصريين إلى تلك المعركة غصبا ودارت المعركه بين المصريين والبريطانيين ضد الألمان والأيطاليين. مما جعل مصر تخسر خسائر فادحه في حرب ليست لهم علاقه بها وكان هذا سبباً كبيراً لقيام الثورة في مصر 

وفي 2 نوفمبر 1942م بدأ البريطانيون زحفاً مضاداً أثمر عن هزيمة الجيش الألماني وسقوط أسطورة رومل.

غزو الحلفاء لايطاليا

ان نجاح الحلفاء في حملات شمال أفريقيا جعلهم يسيطرون على جنوب حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط ليستخدموه كلوح قفز لقوات الحلفاء إلى إيطاليا ، مركز قوات الحلفاء في شمال افريقيا قرر شن هجمات ما سماها تشرتشل " نقطة ضعف " أوروبا .

اول ما قم به الحلفاء في ذلك الوقت بالسيطرة على جزيرة صقيلة ، و التي سميت ب عملية هيوسكي في 10 يوليو عام 1943 ، و الذي اثار استياء الشديد من قيادة موسوليني ، فقد تم خلعه في يوليو 25 عام 1943 من خلال المجلس الفاشي و تم وضعه تحت الإقامة الإجبارية في منتجع في باحد الجبال المنعزلة .

تم استبدال موسوليني ، بالجنرال بييترو بادوليو ، و الذي قام بمفاوضات استسلام مع الحلفاء في سبتمبر 8 عام 1943 ، لكن الألمان تحركوا بسرعة لإنقاذ الموقف ، و تم نزع تشكيلة السلاح الإيطالي و تغير شكله لتبدء مرحلة الدفاع عن إيطاليا .

قامت قوات الحلفاء بغزو الأراضي الإيطالية في سبتمبر 3 عام 1943 ، دخولا من صقيلة ، كما قامو بالإنزال في مناطق ساليرونو و تارنتو في 9 سبتمر  ، ادى ذلك بإيطاليا ـ و التي كانت مستاءة مسبقا من موسوليني - بالإشتراك مع حلفاء الغرب .

قامت فرقة كوماندوز ألمانية بعملية أواك و التي تم بها انقاذ موسوليني ، و تم تنصيبه من قبل النازيين كوزير للعلاقات الخارجية في شمال إيطاليا و التي سميت بجمهورية ايطالية.

قام الألمان بإنشاء دفاعات داخل الجبال و قد سمي الخط الدفاعي الرئيسي ب خط الشتاء ، و الذي قابله الحلفاء في شتاء 1943 و لم يستطيعوا اختراقة ، فتم الإنزال في منطقة انزيو فقامت القوات أخير بإختراق خط الدفاع الحديدي ، بالرغم من ذلك ، استطاع الألمان ان يوقفوا قوات الحلفاء ، و ذلك عن خط جوستاف ( الدرع الرئيسي في خط الشتاء للدفاع ) الذي بقي صامدا ،
 اخيرا تم اختراق الخطوط الدفاعية الألمانية في مايو 1944 ، في خلال المحاولة الرابعة في مدة أربعة شهور ، الأمر الذي فتح الطريق إلى روما .

استطاع الحلفاء اخيرا الدخول إلى روما في 4 يونيو عام 1944 ، قبل يومين فقط من الإنزال في نورماندي ، قام الألمان بتراجع عسكري في خط الجوسيك شمال فلورنزا ،من سبتمبر 10 عام 1944 حتى اخر العام ، قامت قوات الحلفاء بمهاجمة الخط في أكبر المعارك شراسة خلال الحرب ، و استطاعوا اختراق خط الجوسك و لكن لم يستطيعوا التوغل داخل مزارع اللومباردي ، استكمل الهجوم من قبل قوات الحلفاء و بعض القوات الإيطالية في ابريل عام 1945 حتى استلمت ألمانيا في إيطاليا في ابريل 29 عام 1945 ، قبل يومين من اعتقال موسوليني و قبل يوم من انتحار هتلر .

تحرير الحلفاء لفرنسا المحتلة


سقوط روما السريع ، ادى إلى غزو فرنسا الذي طال انتظاره ، عملية نورماندي المشهورة ، التي تم بها انزال جنود الحلفاء في يونيو 6 عام 1944 و التي استمرت أكثر من شهرين ، اشترك في العملية : أمريكا ، بريطانيا ، استراليا و القوات الكندية ايضا ، تم الهجوم بوتيرة بطيئة حيث كانت الحصون الألمانية قوية جدا ، ليتم اخيرا الغزو من خلال القوات الأمريكية و التي تسابقت ألويته في التوغل بأنحاء فرنسا مجبرة القوات الألمانية في نورماندي على الوقوع في فخ الحصار .

القصف الشديد للمرافق و المدن الألمانية ادى إلى التشتت و التقهقر من جانب الألمان ، داخليا ، نجا هتلر من الإغتيال أكثر من مرة ، اخطرها كانت في يوليو 20 من خلال مؤامرة ، و التي اعدت من كلوس شتافونبرج و اشترك مع ايروين روميل و الفرد ديلب ، المؤامرة خططت على اساس وضع قنبلة موقوتة في مكان معين لقتل هتلر ، و لكن الكثير من العوامل ادت إلى فشل المؤمراة ، و التي اصيب بها هتلر بجروح طفيفة 

عملية اوفرلورد خططت على اساس غزو فرنسا من الجنوب في اغسطس 15 عام 1944 ، و التي سميت بكود التنين ، بحلول سبتمبر 1944 كانت 3 فيالق من جيوش الحلفاء في مواجهة مباشرة مع خصمهم ألمانيا في الغرب ، كان هناك اعتقادا بأن الحرب ستنتهي بحلول الكريسماس عام 1944 .

في محاولة لتغيير مجرى الأمور ، قامت عملية ماركت جاردن ، و التي استطاع بها الحلفاء السيطرة على الجسور من خلال قصف جوي ، و ذلك لفتح الطريق لتحرير شمال هولندا ، لكن مع وجود عدد كثيف من القوات الألمانية هناك ، تم تدمير وحدة السرب الأول من الطيران البريطاني بكامله .

تغير حالة الجو في عام 1944 ادى إلى مشاكل كبيرة لدى قوات الحلفاء خلال المعارك في الجبهة الغربية ، استمر الأمريكان في بشن الهجمات على الدرع الدفاعي في معركة غابة هورتجين ( من سبتمر 13 عام 1944 ، حتى فبراير 10 عام 1945 ) مع ذلك صمد الألمان في دفاعهم ، ادى ذلك إلى صعوبة تقدم قوات الحلفاء .

ذلك الوضع قد تغير عندما قامت ألمانيا بشن هجمة مرتدة ، في ديسمبر 16 عام 1944 ، هجمة الأردنيس ، و التي سميت ايضا بمعركة بلوج  و التي استسلم بها بعض الوحدات الأمريكية ، مع ذلك استطاع الحلفاء أن يغيروا مجرى المعركة و التى اوضحت بأنها اخر هجمة ألمانية في الحرب ، انتهت المعركة رسميا في 27يناير عام 1945 ،

اخر تحدي للحلفاء كان عند نهر الراين، و الذي تم تجاوزه في مارس عام 1945 ، و تم فتح الطريق إلى قلب ألمانيا ، كانت اخر القوات الألمانية قد حوصرت في روهر .

 انتهاء الحرب في اوروبا

في ابريل 27 عام 1945 ، اقترب الحلفاء كثيرا من ميلان ، و تم القبض على موسوليني من قبل المحاربين الإيطاليين الذي كان يحاول الهرب من إيطاليا إلى سويسرا ثم السفر إلى ألمانيا مع الوحدة المضادة للجو الألمانية ، في ابريل 28 ، تم اعتقال موسوليني و بعض الفاشيين الآخرين معه و تم اخذه إلى دنجو ليتم اعدامه هناك ، ثم اخذت جثثهم و تم تعليقها امام محطة للوقود .

هتلر ، الذي عرف بموت موسوليني ، اقتنع اخيرا انه هذه هي نهاية الحرب ، مع ذلك بقي في برلين ، بالرغم من حصار القوات السوفيتية للمدينة ، بالنهاية قام ادولف هتلر مع عشيقته ايفا براون بالإنتحار داخل ملجئه ، موليا الأدميرال كارل دونتز من خلال وصيته ، كمستشار لألمانيا و لكن ألمانيا بقيت تحت حكم دونتز لسبعة ايام فقط حتى قام باعلان استسلام غير مشروط في مايو 8 عام 1945 .

 المسرح الآسيوي

قامت القوات اليابانية بغزو الصين قبل اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية مما حدى بالولايات المتحدة وحلفائها إلى فرض مقاطعة اقتصادية على اليابان ، وعلى إثره، قررت اليابان ضرب ميناء "بيرل هاربر" في 7 ديسمبر 1941، بلا سابق إنذار وبدون إعلان للحرب على الولايات المتحدة. تسبب الهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بأضرار جسيمة للأسطول الأمريكي، إلا أن حاملات الطائرات الأمريكية لم تُصب بأذى لكون الحاملات في عرض المحيط الهادي لأداء مهمّات لها. كما قامت القوات اليابانية بغزو جنوب آسيا تزامناً مع قصف بيرل هاربر وبالتحديد، ماليزيا ، و إندونيسيا ، و الفلبين بمحاولة من اليابان للسيطرة على حقول النفط الإندونيسية. ووصف رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ونستون تشرشل حادثة سقوط سنغافورة في أيدي القوات اليابانية بأنه "من أكثر الهزائم مهانة على الإطلاق".بالحرب العالمية الثانيةإلا أن جدول أعمال الولايات المتحدة وبعض من دول التحالف ومن ضمنها أستراليا، 
دأبوا على استرجاع الأراضي التي استولت عليها اليابان في منتصف العام 1942. ثم قامت الولايات المتحدة بقيادة الجنرال "دوجلاس مكارثر" بالهجوم ومحاولة استرجاع "غينياالجديدة"، و جزر سليمان ، وبريطانيا الجديدة ، [وإيرلندا الجديدة،] و الفلبين. وتنامت الضغوط على اليابان بهجوم الولايات المتحدة على السفن التجارية اليابانية وحرمان اليابان من الموادالأولية اللازمة للمجهود الحربي، واشتدّت حدة الضغوط باحتلال الولايات المتحدة للجزر المتاخمة لليابان.

استيلاء الحلفاء على جزيرتي "إيوجيما" و "أوكيناوا" اليابانية جعل اليابان في مرمى طائرات وسفن التحالف دون أدنى مشقّة. وإعلان الاتحاد السوفييتي الحرب على اليابان في بداية 1945 ومن ثمّة مهاجمة "منشوريا"*
*
 الضحايا

فقد حوالي 70 مليون شخص حياته في الحرب العالمية الثانية، حوالي 20 مليون جندي و50 مليون مدني (التقديرات حول الرقم الصحيح تختلف). خسر الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الثانية حوالي 12.3 مليون عسكري، منهم 8 ملايين سوفييتي وخسرت قوات المحور 7.2 مليون عسكري منهم 5 ملايين ألماني. كانت خسائر السوفييت هي الأكبر في الأرواح، فخسرت ما مجموعه 28 مليون ضحية، منهم 20 

مليون مدني و8 ملايين عسكري. وتشير التقديرات إلى أن الخسائر البشرية للحرب العالمية الثانية كانت موزعة بنسبة 84% للحلفاء و 
16% لقوات المحور.

 عالم من الخراب

في نهاية الحرب،كان هناك ملايين اللاجئين المشردين، إنهار الاقتصاد الأوروبي ودمر 70% من البنية التحتية الصناعية فيها.

طلب المنتصرون في الشرق أن تدفع لهم تعويضات من قبل الأمم التي هزمت، وفي معاهدة السلام في باريس عام 1947، دفعت الدول التي عادت الاتحاد السوفييتي وهي المجر، فنلندا ورومانيا 300 مليون دولار أمريكي (بسعر الدولار لعام 1938) للاتحاد السوفييتي. 

وطلب من إيطاليا أن تدفع 360 مليون دولار تقاسمتها وبشكل رئيس اليونان ويوغوسلافيا والاتحاد السوفييتي.

على عكس ما حدث في الحرب العالمية الأولى، فإن المنتصرين في المعسكر الغربي لم يطالبوا بتعويضات من الأمم المهزومة. ولكن على العكس، فإن خطة تم إنشاؤها على يد سكرتير الدولة جورج مارشال، سميت "برنامج التعافي الأوروبي" والمشهور بمشروع مارشال، وطلب 
من الكونجرس الأمريكي أن يوظف مليار دولار لإعادة إعمار أوروبا، وذلك كجزء من الجهود لإعادة بناء الرأسمالية العالمية ولإطلاق عملية البناء لفترة ما بعد الحرب، وطبق نظام بريتون وودز الاقتصادي بعد الحرب.

و كان الهدف من الاصلاحات الأمريكية بأوروبا هو كسب دعم الدول الاوربية للقطب الغربي ومساهمتها في منع انتشار الشيوعية باروبا، خصوصا بعد ظهور مظاهر الحرب الباردة بزعامة الاتحاد السوفياتي -القطب الشرقي- و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية-القطب الغربي-ابتداءمن سنة1946 ،اضافة إلى ان الاصلاحات كانت تهدف إلى اصلاح العلاقة ما بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول المنهزمة في الحرب العالمية الثانية عكس الاتحاد السوفياتي الدي كان يطمح في فكرة الانتقام من دول المحور التي كبدت الاتحاد السوفياتي خسائر بشرية واقتصادية فادحة كماان هذه الاصلاحات تعتبر من العوامل الاساسيةللقرن20 التي حافظت على النظام الراسمالي بأوروبا الغربيةواعتبرت من العراقيل التي حالت دون انتشار الشيوعية بأوروبا الغربية ومستعمراتها بافريقية أدت الحرب أيضاً إلى زيادة قوة الحركات الانفصالية بين القوى 
الأوروبية، والمستعمرات في أفريقيا، آسيا وأمريكا، وحصل معظمها على الاستقلال خلال العشرين عاما التي تلت.
تم إنشاء الأمم المتحدة كنتيجة مباشرة للحرب العالمية الثانية

 الأمم المتحدة

بما أن عصبة الأمم فشلت وبشكل واضح في منع الحرب، فإن نظاماً عالمياً جديداً تم بناؤه. وتم إنشاء منظمة الأمم المتحدة في العام 1945 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ولمنع تكرار مثل هذه الحرب الشاملة مرة أخرى ولإنشاء سلام طويل الأمد في أوروبا، أنشئت جمعية الفحم والحديد الأوروبية عام 1951 خلال معاهدة باريس عام 1951، التي قادت إلى إنشاء الاتحاد الأوروبي لاحقاً.

 بدء الحرب الباردة

**- انتصر الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الثانية وكنتيجة لذلك قامت الولايات المتحدة والإتحاد السوفياتي بتشكيل أكبر قوتين في العالم والذي أدى إلى قيام مايسمى بالحرب الباردة بينهما والتي امتدت إلى 45 عاما انتهت بسقوط الإتحاد السوفياتي عام 1989.*
*
يرى العديدون أن نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت نهاية بريطانيا كقوة عظمى في العالم، وبداية لتحول الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة والإتحاد السوفييتي لأكبر قوتين في العالم. كانت الاختلافات تتنامى بين هاتين القوتين قبل نهاية الحرب، وبانهيار ألمانيا النازية تدنت العلاقات بينهما إلى 
الحضيض.

في المناطق التي احتلتها قوات الحلفاء الغربية، تم إنشاء حكومات ديمقراطية؛ وفي المناطق المحتلة من قبل القوات السوفييتية، من ضمنها أراضي حلفاء سابقين كبولندا، أنشئت حكومات شيوعية وصفت بأنها شكلية، واعتبر البعض وخاصة في تلك الدول الشرقية بأنه ذلك خيانة من قبل قوات الحلفاء لهم. وكان الكثيرون في الغرب قد إنتقدوا ذلك معتبرين بأن معاملة روزفلت وتشرتشل لستالين وكأنه حليف ديمقراطي 
ولاموهم لتعاملهم مع ستالين بذات الشكل من المهادنة الذي عومل به هتلر قبل الحرب، وبالتالي عدم تعلمهم من الخطأ السابق وتسليمهم شرق أوروبا للشيوعيين.(تشرتشل ذاته قال بعد بدء الحرب الباردة ما معناه "قتلنا الخنزير الخطأ.")

قسمت ألمانيا إلى أربع مناطق محتلة، جمعت الأمريكية والبريطانية والفرنسية لتشكل ما عرف بألمانيا الغربية، وعرفت المنطقة السوفييتية بألمانيا الشرقية. تم فصل النمسا عن ألمانيا وقسمت هي الأخرى لأربعة مناطق محتلة، والتي عادت لتتحد لاحقا مكونة الدولة النمساوية 
الحالية. 
وكوريا أيضا تم تقسيمها على خط عرض 38 شمال.

كانت التقسيمات غير رسمية؛ ولكنها كانت توضح مناطق التأثير، وساءت العلاقات بين المنتصرين بشكل مستمر لتصبح خطوط التقسيم أمرا واقعا وتمثل الحدود الدولية. وبدأت الحرب الباردة، وبسرعة أصبح العالم منقسما إلى حلفين، حلف الناتو وحلف وارسو.


**تحياتي للجميع
YeriGagarin
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*

هو باين عليه كلام كبير وحلو يعنى
بس بكرة بقى هقراه على رواقة 
لأن نفسى أعرف ايه المسببات الى تخلى دولة تهاجم دولة بقنبلة نووية!!!!
وتتسبب بموت الأبرياء بطرق شنيعة!!!!!
لغاية دلوقتى مش لاقية جواب مناسب
أسفة انى مش قريت الموضوع انهاردة لكن وعد بكرة هقراه بالتدقيق كمان
شكرا يورى على المواضيع المتميزة
وفى انتظار وعدك بموضوع عن حرب فيتنام 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *الحرب العالمية الثانية نزاع دولي مدمر بدأ في 7 يوليو 1937 في آسيا و1 سبتمبر 1939 في أوروبا وانتهى في عام 1945 باستسلام اليابان.
> 
> تعد الحرب العالمية الثانية من الحروب الشمولية وأكثرها كلفة في تاريخ البشريةً لاتساع بقعة الحرب وتعدد مسارح المعارك والجبهات فكانت أطراف النزاع دولا عديدة والخسائر في الأرواح بالغة و قد أزهقت الحرب العالمية الثانية زهاء 60 مليون نفس بشرية بين عسكري ومدني.
> 
> ...



مشكور عا المعلومات
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع شيق ومفصل تفصيل غير ممل*
*اسلوب عرضك خلاني احب التاريخ*
*انا بقترح تعمل موسوعه *
*وتجمع فيها كل الحروب*
*وبالنسبه للفقره دي*
*تريليون دولار أمريكي(اشك شخصيا بهذا الرقم 10مرفوع للاس 18 وهو خطاء يقع فيه كثير من الناس لجهلهم بعلم الارقام وهناك حتي هذه اللحظه من يخلط بين المليار والبليون. yerigagarin *
*طبعا مستحيل الرقم ده يكون حقيقي*
*بالنسبه للتعويضات المذكوره*
*طلب المنتصرون في الشرق أن تدفع لهم تعويضات من قبل الأمم التي هزمت، وفي معاهدة السلام في باريس عام 1947، دفعت الدول التي عادت الاتحاد السوفييتي وهي المجر، فنلندا ورومانيا 300 مليون دولار أمريكي (بسعر الدولار لعام 1938) للاتحاد السوفييتي. 
وطلب من إيطاليا أن تدفع 360 مليون دولار تقاسمتها وبشكل رئيس اليونان ويوغوسلافيا والاتحاد السوفييتي*

*يعني الدول كانت بتتعامل بالمليون*
*ويجي مؤرخ يقول تريليون*
*طبعا حاجه مش معقوله*

*تسمحلي بالاضافه دي :*

*ميليون = 10 اس 6 = 1 ميليون*
*1000.000*
*بيليون = 10 اس 12 = ميليون x ميليون*
*1000.000.000.000*
*تريليون = 10 اس 18 = ميليون x ميليون x ميليون*
*1000.000.000.000.000.000*

*شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك*​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *موضوع شيق ومفصل تفصيل غير ممل*
> *اسلوب عرضك خلاني احب التاريخ*
> *انا بقترح تعمل موسوعه *
> *وتجمع فيها كل الحروب*
> ...



*كلامك مظبوط
انا كنت ناوي اكتب الهامش ده
لكن نسيت
كويس انك كتبتيه
شكرا للمرور
والمداخله القيمه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكور عا المعلومات
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ​



*مشكور يا غالي 
علي المرور الكريم
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هو باين عليه كلام كبير وحلو يعنى
> بس بكرة بقى هقراه على رواقة
> لأن نفسى أعرف ايه المسببات الى تخلى دولة تهاجم دولة بقنبلة نووية!!!!
> وتتسبب بموت الأبرياء بطرق شنيعة!!!!!
> ...



*نورتي الموضوع يا نونو
واقري براحتك
هو يعني حيطير

شكرا للمرور
والتشجيع المستمر
:ura1:

*
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*

أنا قريت الموضوع يايورى
لكن فعلا اتصدمت 
خلاصة اللى استغربتله ان : 
1- الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت بدايتها بين اليابان وبريطانيا وفرنسا و المانيا وايطاليا ونهايتها لصالح الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( يمكن لأنها الدولة الوحيدة فيهم اللى مش استنزفت قوتها فى الحرب دة غير كمان أنها كانت متطورة بما فيه الكفاية لتصنع قنبلة ذرية تغير مجرى التاريخ ...دة رأيى الخاص يعنى)
2- الحرب كلها خسرانين ...هى فعلا كل الحروب بتسبب خسارة للطرفين ... لكن الحرب دى بالذات كل الأطراف فيها خسرت خسائر كبيرة ... معقولة مافيش زعيم من الزعماء اللى دخلوا الحرب دى كان ناضج بما فيه الكفاية عشان يتوقع ان نتيجة الحرب كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قريت الموضوع كويس يايورى
لكن لسه مش لاقية السبب المناسب بردة
شكرا على الموضوع اللى واضح انك تعبت فيه فعلا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أنا قريت الموضوع يايورى
> لكن فعلا اتصدمت
> خلاصة اللى استغربتله ان :
> 1- الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت بدايتها بين اليابان وبريطانيا وفرنسا و المانيا وايطاليا ونهايتها لصالح الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( يمكن لأنها الدولة الوحيدة فيهم اللى مش استنزفت قوتها فى الحرب دة غير كمان أنها كانت متطورة بما فيه الكفاية لتصنع قنبلة ذرية تغير مجرى التاريخ ...دة رأيى الخاص يعنى)
> ...



*نونو
ركزي كده واقري كويس
وحطي في راسك
السببين دول
الاطماع والمصالح
حتلاقيهم واضحين زي الشمس
سواء في المسرح الاوربي
هتلر عاوز يحتل اوربا وروسيا
ويعمل امبراطوريه نازيه المانيه

او المسرح الاسيوي
الامبراطور الياباني هيروهيتو
عاوز يحتل الصين وكوريا وغيرها 

يعني القصه كلها تتلخص في كلمتين

الطمع والجشع
صعبه دي
:smil8:
شكرا للاهتمام
والرد والتشجيع

YeriGagarin
*​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل , بس كترت المواضيع المثبته بشكل كبيرررررررررر !!

يا ريت تفكرني ( لو نسيت ) بعد يومين أو تلاته , علشان أثبته ( طبعا برساله خاصه لو أمكن ) .,
شكرا جزيلا ليك .


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل , بس كترت المواضيع المثبته بشكل كبيرررررررررر !!
> 
> يا ريت تفكرني ( لو نسيت ) بعد يومين أو تلاته , علشان أثبته ( طبعا برساله خاصه لو أمكن ) .,
> شكرا جزيلا ليك .



*مشكور يا غالي 
علي التشجيع المستمر
*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 أغسطس 2008)

تم التثبيت .


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> تم التثبيت .



*شكرااااااااااااا*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا  للشرح المفصل للحرب  المدمرة

ا​


----------



## peace_86 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*

*بالضبط.. بالضبط
قرأت الموضوع كله ودون اي انقطاع بخلال 40 دقيقة بالضبط

اشكرك كثير جدا جدا عالموضوع
بالفعل في حاجات كثيرة ماكنت اعرفها
عن غزو المانيا لبولندا
وعن غزو يابان للصين وكوريا
وتدخل امريكا لتنضم لبريطانيا
مرورا بالتحام السوفيتيين بالحرب
اليونان والمجر ووووووو الخ

انا كنت فاكر ان الحرب العالمية هي مجرد خمس سطور.. علشان خاطري خليهم ستة سطور
بس الظاهر انها خمسة مجلدات او ستة

الرب يباركك ويقويك
اخوك*


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا  للشرح المفصل للحرب  المدمرة
> 
> ا​


*شكرا يا امجد للمرور والمشاركة
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



peace_86 قال:


> *بالضبط.. بالضبط
> قرأت الموضوع كله ودون اي انقطاع بخلال 40 دقيقة بالضبط
> 
> اشكرك كثير جدا جدا عالموضوع
> ...



*مشكور اخي الكريم
للمرور والمشاركه الجميله
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*

موضوعك حلو قوى اخى
وشدنى ليه لغاية ما قريته كله
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## fns (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*

لو كنت تقدر تجيبلنا يورى ايه موقف مصر من احداث الحرب 
العالمية الاولى والثانية
اكيد الحرب كانت ليها تاثير على مصر علشان ساعتها مصر كانت محتلة من بريطانيا
وبريطانيا كانت احدى الدول المشتركة فى الحربين
لو تقدر تجيبلنا موقف مصر من الحربين اكون شاكر ليك جدا
ربنا يباركك اخى
اخوك كيرو


----------



## peace_86 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



> لو كنت تقدر تجيبلنا يورى ايه موقف مصر من احداث الحرب
> العالمية الاولى والثانية
> اكيد الحرب كانت ليها تاثير على مصر علشان ساعتها مصر كانت محتلة من بريطانيا
> وبريطانيا كانت احدى الدول المشتركة فى الحربين
> ...



ودا غير ان العايلة المالكة اليونانية هاجرت الى مصر فور وصل الغزاة اليها وقت الحرب


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



fns قال:


> لو كنت تقدر تجيبلنا يورى ايه موقف مصر من احداث الحرب
> العالمية الاولى والثانية
> اكيد الحرب كانت ليها تاثير على مصر علشان ساعتها مصر كانت محتلة من بريطانيا
> وبريطانيا كانت احدى الدول المشتركة فى الحربين
> ...


*انت تأمر يا كيرووووووو

شكرا للمرور والتشجيع

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحرب العالمية الثانية ( 7-7-1937 الي 1-9-1945 )*



peace_86 قال:


> ودا غير ان العايلة المالكة اليونانية هاجرت الى مصر فور وصل الغزاة اليها وقت الحرب


*حاضر 
حعملك موضوع مخصوص

شكرا للمرور والتشجيع
*​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جاجارين .


----------

